# Driven: 2008 Touareg VR6



## [email protected] (Aug 1, 2002)

Volkswagen was fashionably late to the SUV party with its Touareg SUV in 2004, but the truck more than made up for its tardiness with its combination of off-road capability, style, and European refinement – traditionally the hallmarks of Land Rovers – at prices competitive with domestic offerings. For Touareg's fourth birthday, VW revisited its sport utility, giving it a subtle refresh and changing enough pieces that it is now given the title of "Touareg 2".
Early incarnations of the base model Touareg were criticized for being ponderous; although the 3.2 V6 provided ample power for hot hatches and family sedans, it left VW’s largest vehicle wanting more. This time around, VW responded with a 3.6-liter direct-injected V6 mated to a 6-speed automatic transmission (the 4.2-liter V8 gets a bump to 350 horsepower, thanks to direct fuel injection, and the 310-horsepower V10 diesel is carried over). The resulting 280 horsepower won’t move mountains, but it’s plenty for a satisfying highway cruise.
Continue...


----------



## WannabeVWguy (Sep 22, 2002)

*Re: Driven: 2008 Touareg VR6 ([email protected])*

Touareg VR6???
Are they bringing back the VR6 name now? like are they gonna call the passat 3.6's VR6's now?


----------



## nicoli (Feb 21, 2003)

*Re: Driven: 2008 Touareg VR6 (WannabeVWguy)*

Gahhh, look at the wheel gap!!! Looks like it's gonna go off-roading or something...oh, wait.


----------



## Superbleeder (Oct 16, 2001)

*Re: Driven: 2008 Touareg VR6 (WannabeVWguy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *WannabeVWguy* »_Touareg VR6???
Are they bringing back the VR6 name now? like are they gonna call the passat 3.6's VR6's now?


well, the b5 and b5.5 werent vr6's, they were just the regular 2.8 v6. Now the b6 has the vr6 again.


----------



## Toby16custom (May 16, 2006)

*Re: Driven: 2008 Touareg VR6 (Superbleeder)*

I would love it if they brought back the vr6 jetta.......YEa.... make a turbo vr!


----------



## Billsbug (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: Driven: 2008 Touareg VR6 (nicoli)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nicoli* »_Gahhh, look at the wheel gap!!! Looks like it's gonna go off-roading or something...oh, wait.









Yeah, I dunno why it's so large in that pic, my '07 "3.6 VR6" doesn't look nearly that bad. Wonder if it get's a VR6 badge...


----------



## fincher (Jan 5, 2004)

Hmm. The V8 T2 is the same engine as the '07 V8 model. The article seems to indicate that the '08 was the first to get the newer V8 engine.


----------



## chisai88 (Jan 10, 2003)

*Re: Driven: 2008 Touareg VR6 ([email protected])*

why couldn't they have put this 280hp version of the V6 into the Mk V R32? Dumb, dumb, dumb.


----------



## liquid stereo (Feb 26, 2003)

*Is this thing even relevant?*

Chrome? Whoopdee-effin-dooo.
How about a chassis that's 800lbs lighter?


----------



## The408R32 (Jan 12, 2006)

*Re: Driven: 2008 Touareg VR6 (Superbleeder)*

Something's wrong. I see a Dodge Durango with VW badges.


----------



## Billsbug (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: Driven: 2008 Touareg VR6 (The408R32)*


_Quote, originally posted by *The408R32* »_Something's wrong. I see a Dodge Durango with VW badges.









Yeah, ur right man, funny I never noticed it b4, they're absolutely, positively, unbelievably identical.


----------



## Hydrokool (Nov 8, 2000)

*Re: Driven: 2008 Touareg VR6 (chisai88)*


_Quote, originally posted by *chisai88* »_why couldn't they have put this 280hp version of the V6 into the Mk V R32? Dumb, dumb, dumb.

because it would be the R36 and that's already done in the Passat.
So can this new one tow more or is it still a jacked up Golf with 4-Motion?


----------



## DGMVW (Oct 1, 2001)

*Re: Driven: 2008 Touareg VR6 ([email protected])*

Not that I really care, but there are spelling errors in the write up and some of it doesn't seem to go with the normal Vortex vibe. The part about the couple in the Volvo is ridiculou I stopped reading after that point as you lost all credibility. The vehicle reviews in the past were much better, seemed less biased and didn’t contain any fiction. Is the Vortex growing too fast?


----------



## Racewagon (Aug 22, 2001)

*Re: Driven: 2008 Touareg VR6 (Hydrokool)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Hydrokool* »_
So can this new one tow more or is it still a jacked up Golf with 4-Motion?

You mean more than 7,700 lbs







?


----------



## feels_road (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: Driven: 2008 Touareg VR6 (Hydrokool)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Hydrokool* »_
So can this new one tow more or is it still a jacked up Golf with 4-Motion?


We are sorry to inform you that your credibility rating just dipped 80 points and now sits at a new record low of minus 80.


----------



## Mr Black (Jan 20, 2002)

*Re: Driven: 2008 Touareg VR6 (DGMVW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DGMVW* »_Not that I really care, but there are spelling errors in the write up and some of it doesn't seem to go with the normal Vortex vibe. The part about the couple in the Volvo is ridiculou I stopped reading after that point as you lost all credibility. The vehicle reviews in the past were much better, seemed less biased and didn’t contain any fiction. Is the Vortex growing too fast?

Wow, kinda harsh..... I thought it had the normal blend of light-heartedness and useful info, like most test drive write-ups on here. Not sure where you saw bias. She was pretty critical of the ergonomics.


----------



## 2 doors (Jun 18, 2003)

*Re: Driven: 2008 Touareg VR6 (Mr Black)*

$46,000 for V6 powered midsize 5-pass SUV??!!
Gee, I just can't figure out why VW doesn't sell about 250,000 of these things a year.


----------



## acidbaby (Jan 26, 2006)

nice engine for a swap>>


----------



## ach60 (Aug 11, 2005)

nice engine for a swap>>

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
BEER + CARS= 
X2


----------



## Hydrokool (Nov 8, 2000)

*Re: Driven: 2008 Touareg VR6 (Racewagon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Racewagon* »_
You mean more than 7,700 lbs







?

I'm actually more impressed with the T2 then. They caught up with the rest of the market.


----------



## Audiophil (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: Driven: 2008 Touareg VR6 (2 doors)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2 doors* »_$46,000 for V6 powered midsize 5-pass SUV??!!
Gee, I just can't figure out why VW doesn't sell about 250,000 of these things a year.









LOL... time to trade in my fast Bug for this??? Even if I had kids I would be rocking a passat or something. I guess I will never understand the SUV market segment.


----------



## ChicagoVeeDubs (Jan 26, 2001)

*Re: Driven: 2008 Touareg VR6 (Hydrokool)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Hydrokool* »_
I'm actually more impressed with the T2 then. They caught up with the rest of the market.

Caught up with the rest of the market??? Its been able to tow that much since its introduction 4 years ago. The X5, M-Class, and RX, weren't even close to that number in 2004. 
The Touareg was a class leading vehicle when it was introduced. There wasn't another make where you could get the combination of on-road comfort, luxury amentities/interior comfort, off road performance, and towing capacity. Too bad it was all tarnished by the reliability of the '04 models.


----------



## Billsbug (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: Driven: 2008 Touareg VR6 (2 doors)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2 doors* »_$46,000 for V6 powered midsize 5-pass SUV??!!
Gee, I just can't figure out why VW doesn't sell about 250,000 of these things a year.









Comparable quality AWD vehicles from other manufacturers cost the same. Drive one, you'll like it.


----------



## Billsbug (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: Driven: 2008 Touareg VR6 (Audiophil)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Audiophil* »_
LOL... time to trade in my fast Bug for this??? Even if I had kids I would be rocking a passat or something. I guess I will never understand the SUV market segment.










I have one AND a fast bug!








BTW, I woulda rocked a new Passat wagon, but not with Tip, I really, really hate Tip.










_Modified by Billsbug at 11:20 AM 10-22-2007_


----------



## 1.8 Terbo (Feb 8, 2005)

*Re: Driven: 2008 Touareg VR6 (Billsbug)*

Wow there's a lot if intra-VW hate on the Touareg...it's a really capable vehicle and does a good job at pretty much anything you'll throw at it.
BTW the reason the Touareg is not a volume seller is not the price point.
It's because:
A. It's competition has "badge status" over it in many cases, and people don't care about actual content as much as they do about image.
B. The Touareg is way over-engineered for the majority of the U.S. market, have you noticed they don't even sell it in 2WD config (a lot of the competition does).
The Touareg is not designed to get groceries and pick up kids from soccer practice and make sure everyone else but you dies when you get into an accident because you weren't paying attention to actually driving. Thus it's destined to be a failure in the U.S.


----------



## Billsbug (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: Driven: 2008 Touareg VR6 (1.8 Terbo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1.8 Terbo* »_Wow there's a lot if intra-VW hate on the Touareg

There's a lot of intra-VW hate between all VW models!








BTW, swapped out my wimpy







V6 badge for a VR6 badge this past weekend, along with a chrome with black lettering 4-Motion badge I found on e-bay Germany. Looks the business, I'll post a pic manana. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 1.8 Terbo (Feb 8, 2005)

*Re: Driven: 2008 Touareg VR6 (Billsbug)*

Yeah post up some pics; I'm especially curious as to how that 4Mo badge looks!


----------



## Billsbug (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: Driven: 2008 Touareg VR6 (1.8 Terbo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1.8 Terbo* »_I'm especially curious as to how that 4Mo badge looks!

Crappy pic from seller, much nicer in the flesh: http://cgi.ebay.de/VW-4-MOTION...wItem


----------



## Ereinion (Aug 14, 2002)

*Re: Driven: 2008 Touareg VR6 ([email protected])*

Despite lagging sales VW is not ready to relinquish market share?WHAT MARKET SHARE ARE THEY TALKING ABOUT?The one half of one percent they liberated from FoMoCo because THEIR SUV's fall apart after fifteen minutes of driving?I don't know what is MORE comical here;VW incessant lack of business sense or the people who write for this websight trying desperately not to make VW sound like THEY KNOW what they are doing.CHRIST stick a fork in it VW:It's DONE.


_Modified by Ereinion at 5:13 AM 10-24-2007_


----------



## Billsbug (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: Driven: 2008 Touareg VR6 (Ereinion)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Ereinion* »_websight


----------



## Billsbug (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: Driven: 2008 Touareg VR6 (1.8 Terbo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1.8 Terbo* »_Yeah post up some pics; I'm especially curious as to how that 4Mo badge looks!


----------



## Euro'd (Mar 28, 2006)

*Re: Driven: 2008 Touareg VR6 (Hydrokool)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Hydrokool* »_
So can this new one tow more or is it still a jacked up Golf with 4-Motion?

Did you miss the 5th gear where they tow a 747 Jumbo Jet with a toureg?


----------



## bcze1 (Feb 6, 2007)

*Re: Driven: 2008 Touareg VR6 (2 doors)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2 doors* »_$46,000 for V6 powered midsize 5-pass SUV??!!
Gee, I just can't figure out why VW doesn't sell about 250,000 of these things a year.









Ever priced out SUV's that don't have a blue oval on the front?


----------



## fastgermancar (May 4, 2005)

i like it...i've always liked the Toureg.....but I want the V10


----------



## Billsbug (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: (fastgermancar)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fastgermancar* »_.....but I want the V10

.....and I want(ed) the V6 TDI.


----------



## Ereinion (Aug 14, 2002)

*Re: Driven: 2008 Touareg VR6 (Billsbug)*

webSITE.oops.The tirade still stands though...


----------



## Billsbug (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: Driven: 2008 Touareg VR6 (Ereinion)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Ereinion* »_The tirade still stands though...


----------



## spinnetti (Feb 18, 2000)

People are staying away due to two things (IMO):
1. Size - Huge on the outside, small on the inside (cargo capacity less than Passat Avant)
2. Quality. Good thing Rover is there to hold up the bottom of the market, or the Touareg would be there. We like ours, but it doesn't have enough room and has been a quality nightmare.
Contrary to popular opinion, ours tows just fine with the VR6, and it has plenty of power, even with only 220hp... not sure what all the fuss about power is (this coming from a guy who hotrods everything, road races and bumped my street A4 from 170 to ~350hp)


----------



## CarLuvrSD (Jan 15, 2002)

*Re: Driven: 2008 Touareg VR6 (Hydrokool)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Hydrokool* »_
So can this new one tow more or is it still a jacked up Golf with 4-Motion?

HA!


----------



## Billsbug (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: (spinnetti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spinnetti* »_
Contrary to popular opinion, ours tows just fine with the VR6, and it has plenty of power, even with only 220hp... not sure what all the fuss about power is (this coming from a guy who hotrods everything, road races and bumped my street A4 from 170 to ~350hp)

Wake up 'racer boy'.








U don't have the new 3.6L VR6 engine, you have the older 3.2 V6 engine, probably in an '04 or earlier model, which is why u had problems.


----------



## captain coordination (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: Driven: 2008 Touareg VR6 ([email protected])*

what's really silly to me is that the 3.6L vr6 in the toureg produces 280hp and so does the one in the passat, but the r32 only makes 250hp and it's supposed to be the "sports car" of the vw lineup. why does this make sense to vwoA? why would they even release the r32 when this engine is available?
i love the toureg and the passat, but it's just dumb to not use this engine in what is supposed to be the muscle vw. maybe soon they will realize that they are


----------



## Billsbug (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: Driven: 2008 Touareg VR6 (captain coordination)*


_Quote, originally posted by *captain coordination* »_what's really silly to me is that the 3.6L vr6 in the toureg produces 280hp and so does the one in the passat, but the r32 only makes 250hp and it's supposed to be the "sports car" of the vw lineup. why does this make sense to vwoA? why would they even release the r32 when this engine is available?
i love the toureg and the passat, but it's just dumb to not use this engine in what is supposed to be the muscle vw. maybe soon they will realize that they are









I understand, I don't get it either, but the power to weight ratio still gives u the advantage.


----------



## captain coordination (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: Driven: 2008 Touareg VR6 (Billsbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Billsbug* »_
I understand, I don't get it either, but the power to weight ratio still gives u the advantage.









you are correct, however the golfs have become incredibly heavy compared to mk1s. i guess my point is that the 3.6L would be better served in the golf platform than the 3.2L. i guess it will make it to our shores eventually, but it still gets me that they'll drop a bigger engine in cars that aren't meant to be "the" sports car of the whole lineup, but will put it in a suv and a sedan.
i guess this is an old argument, as i remember whining about it when the new r32 came out, i just wish VWoA would get on the same page as vortexers on matters such as these, i mean we are the fanbase, correct?


----------



## Billsbug (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: Driven: 2008 Touareg VR6 (captain coordination)*


_Quote, originally posted by *captain coordination* »_
you are correct, however the golfs have become incredibly heavy compared to mk1s.

So what you're saying is the 3.6L engine would make the R32 an even fatter pig?


----------



## littlejohnsVWheads (Oct 25, 2007)

*Re: Driven: 2008 Touareg VR6 (Billsbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Billsbug* »_
So what you're saying is the 3.6L engine would make the R32 an even fatter pig?
















probably wouldn't be that much difference than the 3.2L as far as weight, it's just that the r32 is a pig anyway i'll bet without looking @ specs that it's not that different than a passat, but the toureg is a little bit more significant. either way it'd be nice to finally see an r38 version of the golf...


----------



## littlejohnsVWheads (Oct 25, 2007)

*Re: Driven: 2008 Touareg VR6 (littlejohnsVWheads)*

actually yeah i just checked the vr6 pasat and r32 are almost the same weight- 3500lbs , but the toureg is 5000lbs.
so that being the case that 280hp has to be better served in the golf. come on vwoa
considering the vr6 toureg does 0-60 in 8.3seconds, and the v10tdi does it in 7.5 sec, imagine if the v10 tdi was available in a golf or passat.....


----------



## Billsbug (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: Driven: 2008 Touareg VR6 (littlejohnsVWheads)*


_Quote, originally posted by *littlejohnsVWheads* »_...so that being the case that 280hp has to be better served in the golf. come on vwoa...

Found this today:
"I have to say......your are all very brave to be putting over 300 hp and 300lb ft of torque on those DSG tranny's as they are only realistically capable of handling that for a relatively short amount of time. *That is one of the reasons that the R32 is still a 3.2, as the DSG can only handle around the 250/250 mark reliably*.
Now....The new DSG that is coming out soon, which will be Dry clutch, 7 speed will be capable of much higher power numbers, but that is not for a while.
DSG's are fun, but I know many a tech that are tired of changing them for busted diffs and blown clutches."


----------



## jayparry (Jul 31, 2000)

*Re: Driven: 2008 Touareg VR6 (Billsbug)*

The Touareg should have a base model at about $33,990


----------



## OOMPH (Nov 1, 2007)

*Re: Driven: 2008 Touareg VR6 ([email protected])*

wow!! this aint you're uncle gerhardts 181!!!!


----------

